# C. Mrs. Endicot (loddigesii x maxima)



## tomp (Sep 22, 2022)

For all you fans of the color coerulea.. 
(Sorry for the poorly composed photo)


----------



## monocotman (Sep 22, 2022)

Wow that’s quite a strong coerulea!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 23, 2022)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2022)

very strong colour. Striking flower


----------



## JustinR (Sep 25, 2022)

Awesome primary hybrid, great outcome


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2022)

Lovely color combo and a very nice dorsal as well.


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 27, 2022)

Incredible color, congrats!


----------

